# Thermostat ?



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Are you saying the motor is 3 months old, if so take it back to the dealer for warranty. I know nothing about the systems on Hatsu/Nissan but it could be normal. Try running the engine for a little longer to see if the Tell Tell outlet (pee stream) gets stronger. Here is what I think is going on, when you 1st start your engine your thermo is closed, no water from tell tell, motor begins to warm up and water begins to pee from the tell tell because the thermo begins to open. You shut your engine off which actually warms the engine up even more which allows the thermo to open all the way. (When you 1st cut your engine off about the next 2 min your motor will be getting hotter because you stop the cooling process) Then you crank your engine and it pee's fine. Just my .002


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Creekrunner. Good observation. I thought about this myself and just wanted to here this from someone else. I just got back from fishing and the motor peed fine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try skipping the start-up procedure at home and drop it in the water for the first start of the day. Could be the water pressure from the hose is causing something that can not be explained.


----------

